# Fostercarers Needed for Pedigree Cat Rescue {anywhere in th UK}



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

We have an increasing number of Ragdolls and other breeds of pedigree cats who need to be removed from their home very quickly and in such cases we provide foster homes.
We are currently seeking very special people, to join our fostering team, who have the time, love and commitment to give to needy Ragdolls. For more details please read our foster guide http://www.ukrcc.co.uk/Fostercarer.pdf and then, if you wish to register your interest, please print and complete our foster care application form http://www.ukrcc.co.uk/Foster carer Application.pdf Please send your completed form to the registered addresss detailed at the bottom of the of the application form.

Many Thanks


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

The foster guide link doesnt work hunni.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks Hon I can't get on to the main site so there must be a problem. As soon as I can find out what's going on I will check both links to make sure they are right


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Ok hunni. I would love to foster Peds as you know i have Persians now.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

The site is up and running again now and both links work. sorry to anyone who has tried getting on there today


----------

